# new german sheperd/lab mix puppy 12 weeks old..HELP!



## Jamiie (May 11, 2017)

Hello all  

I recently got a new puppy GSD/lab mix, shes about 12 weeks old. I've had her for about a month now. Everything was great at first and then after the first week or so after she got settled I am assuming things took a turn for the worse. She's displaying a lot of signs of aggression. Now, I grew up around GSD's all my life and I am very familiar with the breed. She growls/barks/bites/lunges at me constantly, but not in a puppy play kinda way, it seems rather aggressive from my point of view. I've tried all suggested methods to redirect this behavior. Standing still and ignoring does nothing at all, redirecting with toys doesn't work either, She has plenty of chewing toys available because I know she is teething. I've tried firm No's as calm as I can possibly be, but I am getting really frustrated at this point. Now, I will say she has not had her second shots yet so her physical exercise capability is very limited right now. I do live in an apartment, but I am a very active person. I love to hike and ride my bike on the trails as well. I got her hoping she would be a great outdoor companion. I am enrolling her in puppy classes on June 5th, I was wondering if any of you had any other suggestions other than the common ones out there to dealing with this. She's a great puppy and very smart as well, I am just so frustrated right now :-/. Thanks guys!.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

She looks great! My 2 favorite breeds in 1 dog. Be patient, it'll pass. Time outs are valuable as is crate training. Hopefully she's not frustrated from being left in an apartment all day.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You need to exercise her. She doesn't have to hike and bike right now. Play games in the apartment. Do you have a hallway or open area? Roll the ball to the other end. Make a short flirt pole. I made one, for indoor use, out of a horse riding crop. You don't need much space. Tire her mentally. Do several short obedience sessions and incorporate obedience into daily tasks. Put some kibble in an empty plastic bottle and let her figure out how to get it out. Put a treat under a bowl. Work her nose. Hide things for her to find. There is a lot you can do.


----------



## Jamiie (May 11, 2017)

Thank you so much. I am working on my patience as well as keeping my hands safe haha


----------



## Jamiie (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for all of this info I really do appreciate it. The trainer that's going to run her puppy class came over today for a one on one session and showed me a few things to help with her behavior and also you are spot on with the obidience training I've got an exercise I am going to use every morning during feeding time and feeding by hand instead of in her bowl.


----------



## Jamiie (May 11, 2017)

Also, I must say I do feel awful for the time she spends in the apartment while I am at work. After she's got her shots on Saturday we are going to get outdoors and she'll get plenty of exercise and I've got a couple of doggy puzzles and obedience training exercises as well to stimulate her mind.


----------

